# Hardline FAQ and DIY tips



## willix231 (May 6, 2011)

Ive been lurking around on this site for a while but really hadnt posted anything.i really admired the clean hard line setups i saw on here though i really didnt find any info on how to do this. 
I have opened up this thread that the air gurus with experience can come on here and share some usefull info.Im sure alot of folks would like to know; 
-what kinds of air line can be used for this 
-advantages or disadvantages of each type of airline 
-how to bend the airline(what tools to use) 
-what kind of fittings attach to the airline to acqually hook it up to the rest of the system 
-what are the pros and cons of hard line 
-what if any mantainance is required for hard line 

all info is welcomed as long as it is back by real knowledge 
if there is a thread like this on here please redirect me


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Try the *SEARCH* on the top right.. It works  

What are Hardlines? 

^^ Heres a thread you can take a look at. Has some good examples and some good info in there as well! Hope this helps you :thumbup:


----------

